

Ask HN: How did you found your current sysadmin/devops/datacenter job? - the_frag

Hello world!<p>I want to ask all sysops and datacenter tech, how did you found your current job? Agency, direct recommendation, promoted, etc?
======
lsiunsuex
I honestly don't remember the last time I got a job without the help of a
recruiter or social network.

My current job found me - the recruiter was looking for someone local with
Rackspace cloud server experience and found me via LinkedIn. They made a good
offer, so I took it. My prior job, a recruiter on LinkedIn saw I was looking
for a job (was unemployed), friended me went from there.

LinkedIn has it's uses - if your looking, pay for one of the premium accounts,
follow people, talk to recruiters. If you use LinkedIn as it was designed to
be used (to build connections), it shouldn't take long.

That said, a friend of mine, his current company found him on Twitter so...
never hurts to diversify.

